# what type of home are you wanting to build?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm curious.

I have a house plan bought, but no land for it.

here's the plans I have for "someday"
http://www.jshow.com/y2k/listings/57.html


but I keep being fascinated with pretty small houses since they would be less to heat, etc (economy thoughts here). Then a sewing work house that can be kept less heated or cooled unless I was there working. Also a separation of parts of life.

What are you thinking of building? Do you have plans for it yet, or just in your head.?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

One day I hope to have a log cabin, but for now, it's just a dream.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I drew up a drawing of "my future house" when I was in my late teens. still don't have it and its not looking like I ever will. the basic shape was a squared "M" with one end leg of the m being the den the other end leg being a master bedroom the middle leg being a dinning room. there would be decks between the legs and french doors in each leg. does any of that make any sense? it would be post and beam construction. I like openness in a house. the den would have a huge river rock fireplace at the end.

Angie that is a nice looking house in your link. I've wanted an outside kitchen\dinning area to cook in in the summer time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Greg I can picture what you are talking about.

In my linked house. I like the top one, but down about 3, there is a board and batten brown with a side long porch with a car port at the end - I think I like that configuration the best of the versions shown.

My faith is - I bought the house plans with layoff money in 2005. It's my HOPE for the future. 

But, little houses are sure looking neat.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

yes that one jumped out at me as well. your plans could be cut down to one story to make it a little house. don't look like it would cost that much to build that way either. I like the idea of little houses as well, not real crazy about the tiny houses though


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

We are building a 2700 sqft cord home this spring. Our barn may very well end up being earth bags. On the barn we are looking for away to put 1/2 lumber across the out side to make it look more traditional. Not a big fan of the plaster look, but really like the strength and cheapness of the earth bag.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is what I was planning on building when I purchased this property, but I wasn't able to pull it off due to time restraints of selling/ moving from the old place to this one. So I ended up with a doublewide, which is working out OK, but I still sometimes dream of this one:

http://www.steelmasterusa.com/quonset-hut-homes
Scroll down to see the possibilities. 

And here's a MEN article with more details: 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/Inexpensive-DIY-Quonset-Home.aspx

Mine would have been a small footprint of 1200 sq ft.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I would love a log cabin around 1200 sq feet, one floor on 10+ acres of land in the south. My dream!


----------



## windyfarm (Dec 13, 2010)

I built a log cabin, its pretty, its ---- labor intensive after its done. I OSBed the outside, TYVECKed, and put on concrete fiber board thereafter. I did this after 8 years because the cost seem rather high compared to other structures.

I will build my next project with an ICF type structure. Bug resistant, sound proof, high RF values, sturdier then conventional.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Our current living apartment at the farm is simply the 2nd floor of the polebarn/shed. 24x40 with a masonry heater. (also an 8'x40' porch on the south end)

BUT, the plan for the real house is a fully underground "cave" system. We live in an area with a lot of caves, so it would be great if we dug into the proposed hill and found a cave..but that's unlikely, so the house will be concrete dome structures. http://www.monolithic.com/ has a good "look-see" website of what we're planning.

Our floor plan will be one long dome (think "a twinkie" for shape), 2 stories high at the center, for the "main hall"...living room/dining/library. Then a pair of smaller domes off the side on the east which will be bedrooms (light tubes going up to the surface for natural light during the day). Another small dome off the west side for the bath. (west side has good access to drainage system) 

At the south end, the dome will have a window at the top which will stretch across the width...hopefully stained glass if I can get it done. Then 2 LARGE doors with a smaller people door in one of the LARGE doors. 

Two towers made of sprayed concrete, but faced with local stone, will be at the front...one on each side of the entrance. One will contain the kitchen on ground floor, bedroom/lounge on floor 2, library on floor 3. The other tower is a craft tower. Weaving/fiber on floor 1, jewelry stuff on floor 2, and a study on floor 3.

tunnel leading from the garage to the house which will be a 40ft long 55degree pantry.


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd love something like the Earth One, a 3 vaulted earthbag house Nadir Khalili designed.
If I ever do get some land and build, it would probably be something more conventional looking, to suit my DH's tastes. Earthbags or maybe hiperadobe looks good for my climate, with a "nylon cement" for roofing is my current plan.


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Wisconsin Ann, I just went through the monolithic stuff the other day. I have had their catalog for a few years. Just waiting for the right time to build. LOVE their houses!

Yankee

I REALLY like the Yuma Dome. Just in case you have a very large family or a bunch of relatives. I happen to have both.lol


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Strawbale! With adobe plaster and an adobe floor. About 30x40 with a wrap around porch and a pitched metal roof. A HUGE kitchen with a commercial gas stove. In the livingroom a corner fireplace









I'd like a thermal mass refrigerator in the kitchen plus a root cellar close to the house or even under the porch.

I want it all one story so I won't have stairs to deal with as I get older.

I want a solar heater to help warm the house on cold, sunny days and a solar batch water heater too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are dreaming undergound or at least earth sheltered. Thought we'd be in it by now....house was on the market for 2 1/2 yrs while we were out of the country...no bites. So we had to move back into it. DH is so down on it ever selling, now, that he's almost given up. It's not on the market now as with the economy down (our area has NO jobs-so no reason to move here) no one is buying so it's not worth the stress.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, we cheated...both of ours are from the 1800s, they are our dream homes. However, we extensively renovated and updated the 1st one, and are doing the same presently. Our current one will be getting more structural changes (framed, 1860)








than our 1st (2' thick stone walls from 1817). That one is STILL on the market...Guess you could call it our weekend house...LOL! http://osa.prudentialproperties.com/id/details.aspx?propid=034T005721184








Only regret is the lack of land...only 3/4 acre at the moment, but looking at buying the neighboring properties...eventually.
Matt


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

We have been looking at this more and more as the likely home for our future. The Juneau II is the plan we like most, with a masonry fireplace for heat and as a bonus we can bake bread in it. We would build it without the loft to give it more of an expansive feeling. http://cabelas.logcabinhomes.com/cabins.htm If for some reason money was extra tight and we need to go smaller, we would choose The Denali, at 800 sq ft. as the next best option.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

I want a strawbale house, but that's probably pretty unlikely to happen, unless I find a really relaxed county.

So likely to end up with a tiny, stick-built "conventional" house, but will super-insulate it.

I want small!! like...850-900sqft small.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

We are planning to build a 1 1/2 story timber frame with wrap around porch. I spent last October taking a timber frame workshop though Grand Oaks Timber Framing. Scott teaches a great workshop if anyone else is interested.

We are also planning a barn, garage and sugar shack.

Plans Plans Plans.....  

Mav


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

dragonjaze said:


> I want a strawbale house, but that's probably pretty unlikely to happen, unless I find a really relaxed county.
> 
> So likely to end up with a tiny, stick-built "conventional" house, but will super-insulate it.
> 
> I want small!! like...850-900sqft small.


If you are in a code oriented area like me my suggestion is to find someone very knowledgeable about your local building codes. Strawbale may be possible if you know how to show it to the plan reviewers.

Mav


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dragonjaze come to my neck of the woods almost no codes here what so ever. Just need a ceptic system inspection. Some have said you need a firmarshells stamp to but I have never had to have it.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

countryboy84 said:


> Dragonjaze come to my neck of the woods almost no codes here what so ever. Just need a ceptic system inspection. Some have said you need a firmarshells stamp to but I have never had to have it.


ah, sadly, my heart is in WA and that is where I will be going home to, if I can ever pay off these darn bills and get out of this hell hole they call the Chicago suburbs...

and even the septic system would be a problem...I want to do a sawdust toilet and greywater system.


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

We are breaking ground this spring for our earth sheltered house. We started the process a year ago, thinking that we would begin construction last March. When we went to get our building permit, the officials there decided that since they were unfamiliar with the process of building an underground home, we would need to submit engineer-stamped blueprints to obtain the permit. We had a heck of a time finding an architect and/or engineer willing or able to complete the plans for us around our rural county. Well, $2,000 and one year later, we finally have our blueprints and can't wait to start digging! The septic site has been approved, and now we're just waiting for consistently thawed ground to get started. 

Our specific plans aren't online, but here's a link to something similar to what we'll be building. http://www.earthshelteredhousing.com/Wedgewood_Plans.html

I WILL be posting pictures of its progress.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Strawbale!!! I have the plan picked out and everything. My wife wants it to look like an English cottage, which shouldn't be too tough. It's prolly 1000 sq feet, with a basement, and maybe a partial loft with an additional bedroom up there. Post and beam frame, strawbale infill.
Rocket stove for heat, a couple of solar heat panels, and an attached greenhouse on the back. And garage.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

We bought 7 acres in upstate SC 4 years ago, and this spring will be breaking ground on a small house and barn. I'm still undecided on construction method; if money were no object, I'd go ICF, but alas, money IS an object! I may go ICF basement, and super-insulated stick or SIP's on the rest of it. Stick is so much cheaper, and we are in a mild climate, so the more aggressive insulation schemes would not pay off in my life time.

I've been studying construction for years, and some of the latest thinking is that sealing the structure can be as effective as piling on more insulation. With blower door testing, they've discovered that a surprising amount of air leaks through outlets, door and window hardware, and openings for utilities. Here in the south, they've been putting ductwork in uninsulated attics as a matter of course. DUH! Let's see, you put your A/C ducts in a 140 degree attic?!

With some study and common sense, it's not all that hard or expensive to build an energy efficient home. Sealing air leaks is labor-intensive, but very cheap to DIY.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Angie,

I plan on building the same one! gonna put a full basement under it. The pictures of the blue completed house on that site pretty much sold me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Christopher - the blue version is what I saw when I bought the plan. The board/batten photo was added since 2005.

Do you have your plans yet? And land? And you are planning to take lots of photos and post here - aren't you!? !


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

roadking - Matt

I drool over your lovely houses. Those are things of my dreams, and way to big for one person and a cat - but the charm would be great added to the porch eaves of the little (the 2 storied 20 x 30 = 1200 sq ft) house that I have the plans for.

What re-doing did you have to do, if any, to make them look so good?


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Angie,

Right now, I live in a 1912 3200sqft farm house on 12 acres. Once I get this thing restored and sell it, i will begin building. My utilities and repairs (though I do them myself, are draining my budget) Its just me, my wife and our two dogs in here. Far from practical. But I hope to begin building next year, if I can get out of here.

I have several pieces of land picked out, (if not sold by the time I get mine sold). I plan to do almost all the work myself. Depending on equity, from my current house, I would like to atleast only have a loan on the Land portion, or a very minimal on the construction costs. We lived in our current house for two years with no heat or AC, so I know my wife can stand it.

I keep rough drawing layouts etc on paper as to how I want it, and any small additions. I believe I am going to do the glass lean to greenhouse type thing they have on their site down one side, and a porch on the other. Though these maybe "future" additions, funds dependent. Following our Dave Ramsey mantra, We want to be out of debt ASAP. and lead a "LIFE" not a routine, 

Mine will have Board and Batten "LOVE IT" .


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

And I dont think I am to far from you. I live right outside Lewisburg TN, I just built the Kroger on hwy 72, on the Huntsville Madison border there in AL.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dang Christopher, we are practically neighbors. When you start building I may have to invite myself over to see how it's done.

And that new Kroger's just just down the road from me a bit. The Jeff Road that goes N. is the main road I live off of.

Nice store, so if you can build that, you can build this house - I'm sure.


----------



## Honeymoon Acres (Nov 9, 2009)

We have been thinking about using ICF or aerated autoclaved concrete (AAC) to build the house. The AAC blocks are lightweight and have decent insulating values. They could also be done without nearly as much professional contractor involvement. Some years ago, a local supplier had quite a few AAC houses and commercial buildings going up, even a school, and it seemed to be the the next new building material. Don't see any problems with them, but just don't see it used anywhere now. We paid off our land last year and hope to stop changing our minds and settle on a plan soon!


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

Either this:
http://www.kodiaksteelhomes.com/series/10
Or this:
http://www.panelconcepts.com/priceitKP.htm

All these years running up and down stairs and catwalks at the chemical plant, I want a one level house. My current house is one level, but energy inefficient and difficult to improve. Plus its a 30ft wide lot in a high tax area. I feel like I am running out of time to get to that place i want.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hazmat54 - love your choices of houses. I've thought of the metal building home. There is someone here on HT, that's posted in Homesteading Questions forum showing his metal building home. It's so nice. I'm trying to remember the name so I can pull up the thread to show you.

And I'm a sucker for porches and cabins so your second link, just needs some treed land to build one on ....

(PS, welcome to posting on HT> see you've been here a bit.)


----------



## deliberatelife (Jul 26, 2010)

We are converting a bus. It's going to be mostly self-sufficient by the time we are done. We plan to put it on land, but we have to go back to Montana to put it anywhere long term. I've always wanted to build a strawbale or cob house, which are more often allowed. Strawbale especially.
If you want to see our bus construction you see it on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/steampunkbus


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

We're just starting to work on a design but we have some thoughts around what we want. Our current place is up for sale and we hope to have it sold sometime within the next 3 years.

1) Passive solar design
2) Single level (with storm shelter)
3) Super insulated or SIP panels
4) In floor heat using solar.
5) Less than 1200 sq feet.
6) 5-10 acres

Since it'll probably be our last house we're thinking smaller, single level (think mobility) and low cost to heat and cool.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I have a house plan bought, but no land for it.
> 
> ...


I was a carpenter & builder most of my life Angie, & this looks pretty good, although I've never heard of 'platform' framing - just a term used ouside of my N E area.
If you like small houses, this is not a big one at all at 20 ft. wide - the old classic story & a half farmhouses of New England were very much like this, they were not big at all by today's standards, usually 22 to maybe 24 ft. wide.
I've seen the tiny houses that some people promote today, & while it's an interesting idea for maybe a single person travelling VERY light, I can't imagine normal people living very long in them - especially if you are a homesteader needing a big kitchen for canning, or have any kids, or heaven forbid, are a 'prepper' w/tons of stuff.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been all over the site that house plan comes from- they've got a great forum, too. I've been studying their plans as well, since they are very reasonable.

Platform framing as they describe it simply as opposed to balloon framing. You build your first story walls, build the second floor deck (platform) on top of it, and the build your second story walls on top of that. Ordinary two story framing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

rickfrosty - the little house are special to me due to character and the built in extreme use of space. A wooden RV type of storage nitches and smaller than now bathrooms.

I'm in a mobile home now, and the master 'glamour' bath has more room wasted in it than the 3rd bedroom that I use for my actual sewing room. the fabric room is the next sized bedroom.

In the plan I have, there are 3 bedrooms upstairs, but I'd like to combine the front two into a very large sewing room. 

That site is really great, and the forum is nice as the designer helps folks to make the plans 'their' way.


Another place that has great ideas to check out for scavengering "the Phoenix Commotion" http://www.phoenixcommotion.com/
He's in Huntsville, TX and uses EVERYTHING to make low cost, charming houses. His principles could be used with plans like mine. (or your ideas, too).


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Hazmat54 - love your choices of houses. I've thought of the metal building home. There is someone here on HT, that's posted in Homesteading Questions forum showing his metal building home. It's so nice. I'm trying to remember the name so I can pull up the thread to show you.
> 
> And I'm a sucker for porches and cabins so your second link, just needs some treed land to build one on ....
> 
> (PS, welcome to posting on HT> see you've been here a bit.)


The retired Navy Chief from Maine has one (forget his name).


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> roadking - Matt
> 
> I drool over your lovely houses. Those are things of my dreams, and way to big for one person and a cat - but the charm would be great added to the porch eaves of the little (the 2 storied 20 x 30 = 1200 sq ft) house that I have the plans for.
> 
> What re-doing did you have to do, if any, to make them look so good?


Well, the one we are trying to sell was abandoned for 6 years prior to our purchase. We hunted down old wavy glass, radiators, door hardware, etc. to replace what had been damaged. Structurally, it is as solid as a tank. We took the milk house and turned it into a greenhouse. The smoke-house/summer kitchen, we cut the ceiling out, left a 3' surround for my dad's mounts, and made it our bar. The cold cellar...planned on making it a wine cellar, but decided to move before we got to it. The rancher (formerly, sevants quarters for when it was a dairy farm, added a wrap around porch. The main house had a ton of "hiddens"...took down a wall to find a fireplace; chimney plugged, so we exposed it, repointed the stone, built a mantel, and took the two bedrooms and made them into the master bedroom. Plus lots of other little things...LOL! Lived and worked on it for 12 years.
Our current (hopefully last), after 4 years we have; in the kids playroom (12x20, also where our computers are) removed all plaster, ceiling and walls. Replaced with drywall, trim, ceiling fan, electrical, etc. Dining room, left the plaster (it was in great condition, unlike most areas of the house), painted new ceiling fan, sanded hardwood floors and re finished. 
Boys' bedrooms (each have their own, 12x9) added closets with bifold doors, removed 70's era paneling, added drywall, paint,shelving, added outlets.
Pantry and basement, works in progress. Doing the living room presently...

















Again, the 70's era paneling just made it so dark...
To us, each house is a work in progress. If we ever git it completely done, there are no more challenges...hence, we take a bit more time.
All the landscaping and outdoor gardening is planned by the wife, and done together. Our first house required 27 yards of mulch each year...wife has learned to use native plants when they are suitable...27 yards kills my back!
Matt
PS, still lots to do. Master bedroom will get the roof rasied and south facing windows installed, porch will come off and be replaced (we have a photo of the original instalation team in 1860 putting it up...it's in our local historical society magazine, as well as a copy from the great grandson of the original builder/owner), kitchen will be a major overhaul...but it is all fun, plus the kids are getting old enough to start to (and want to) help.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

ugh, I have that ----ty paneling all over my house.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I just finished tweaking my own floor plans to get exactly what I want. Now to find the land. When I do, and hopefully within the next 2 years, there will be an octagon post and beam with straw bale infill. Single story and larger then it should be(2600sf) but a 1/4 of that sf will be towards the fabric shop/quilting room. The rest will house the 4 kids and myself. 

I'm ending up with a larger footprint than what I'd like but have to avoid stairs. With my one dd being blind and my ds with his leg issues, not counting the aging factor, I thought it best that way.

Now where's my land so I can get started?


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm curious.
> ...
> What are you thinking of building? Do you have plans for it yet, or just in your head.?


you will be sorry you asked 
location at the north end of property bedrooms on north side roof angle to catch solar metal roof with BIPV / stuck on ~30 foot strips of solar
i have tweaked a bit but 'basic' plans here http://www.globalhouseplans.com/1263-square-feet-2-bedroom-2-bathroom-Traditional-House-Plans-3-garage-%2834433%29

first i will be adding changing the overall foot print to 4 foot increments to match 4 foot ICF, add full 9 foot basement , add ~5 foot height to second floor height, lose the 3 foot useless porch shift the stairs out to compensate and add area to first floor.
swap the eastern central 'mechanical' room and kitchen. the kitchen shall be pushed out east and under the top of the stairs this will only lose some of the upper cabinets. the mechanical room shall become a mud room/pantry & storage and washing machine.
i i am prefering poly steel forms possibly straight wall below grade and waffle grid upper. filled with ~25% slag ~25% fly ash and recycled(crushed) concrete agrigate(actually cheaper). add 2 inch of exterior foambond and screwed. sprayed with epdm and meshed. roxul drain board below grade will likely lathe and stucco/cement over the exterior not 100% sold on it but NOT plastic siding :flame: that stuff is hideous. perhaps fibercement.. dunno
windows reasonable R value low E code minimum egress size on the north(east and west). large high gain on south facing .skylight 2nd floor south coatings tbd. i have been drawing and figuring on funtional storm/ thermal shutters perhaps tripple wall polycarb for winter replaced with screens in summer? size/location(atleast on north/east/west)/frame(edge treatment) of use tbd pop off for safety.
basement stair in 'middle' garage bay that will shrink making it a 2 large bay in same space a common use coin op dryer to remind me how much it cost to use a dryer.
ok second floor now much bigger ~2400sq will become a 4 bedroom income that can be convertted baack into a main space simular to 1st floor over garage shall be 2 BR and a 3/4 bath with nice shower adding to the 2/1 of the main floor. this will be low income most likely as section 8 allows ~1500$ month on a 4 bedroom here. higher than what would be getable open market. i dont fully understand this but if its limited to 30% kick in from the tenant. chi ching and the tenant is not out of pocket. and i think it would be good to teach kids where food comes from until such time i grow a fam and convert to bedrooms/pool & game room. making the house a 6bd/2 3/4 bath. or used for farm interns. want to go with electric/heat included atleast a electric allowance with a seperate meter(non-power company) say a certian kw/h a month is included like 750kwh which is probally as much needed using LED built in lights etc and chest style refridge.

roof i am likely going witha 12 inch SIP(R60+) with water and ice barrier covered with a shade cloth/air media to keep cut the roofing/solar temp down covered with BIPV panel or metal roofing with 27~30(what ever it is) foot stick on solar. ofcorse the roof orintation and angle shall be placed to maximize generation. adding recessed? gutters that water follows a round over edge into the gutters/allowing snow ice slidewell with out taking out the gutters. and providing enough over hang to shade the upper floor windows from summer sun. rain will be collected underground and if law allows filtered and UV sanitized for consumption.

on the south face of the carport/garage shall be a huge vertical or near vert solar thermal drain back system. no less than 1000 gallon storage. to be used for hyd floor heat on demand electric boost if needed. and 'pre' heat coil for DHW with of course electric on demand to boost it if needed. 

between the solar and 2nd floor entrance shall be a winter/3 season green house/covered patio (puling the walls off in the summer and draping shade cloth over the summer) i wish there was a feasable way to extend it to the second floor windows. 

oh floor i am thinking dyed(whitish marble) cement kitchen bath mud room etc. and use re-claim nice wide barn board cut in half or planed to make it thiner and bonding it down with thick silca added poly or clear epoxy

i want a finnish fire place(2 story as a second floor heater bench) as well but dont think the heat load justifies it.
well i have run on and probally write more but i have lost my place and have grown bored lol if you actually read this all you win a cookie :hysterical:


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

metal pole barn house. Huge front porch..used for passive solar and green house. here are a few pictures. It's a work in progress...is for sale but if it doesn't sell...guess I am "stuck " with it


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

sticky_burr said:


> you will be sorry you asked
> 
> <text deleted>
> 
> if you actually read this all you win a cookie :hysterical:


What kind of cookie did I win?  

You sound like my wife, she found a basic plan she wanted and then made a "few" modifications to it.  It is no longer anything like the original except it is still a house. I looked at her small list and thought to myself "time to hire an architect to put all these plans together as nobody else will do it!" :hysterical:

One that is very similar to the plans we started off with is located on that site http://www.globalhouseplans.com/1689-square-feet-3-bedroom-2-bathroom-Traditional-House-Plans-2-garage-%284252%29, but we added a loft and additional bedroom and bath to the second floor. Wife HAS to have a formal dining room, so was lucky enough to start off with a plan that had one. 

Am going to place the home on a walk-out basement (all of our pets will then reside there, as soon as I can get it finished - will do that myself, have basement pre-plumbed for full bath) that will overlook the pond that I am having built (2 +/- acres) and also will have decks and balconies on back of home as well. 

Will end up with a 4 BR/4BA house, about 1800 sf above-grade and another 1200 or so BG, all finished. Am planning on doing basement floors stained as will be easier to keep clean with the herd of cats that we have. As I am retired and wife is at the age she should think about it, why are we building this sized place, you ask? One word explanation: *Grandkids*.  

Seriously, we are moving from Louisville, KY area to Northern Indiana, just a stone's throw from the Michigan border, so construction is waiting on the spring thaw and us renting a house in that area so I can keep an eye on construction (even though I thoroughly trust the builder.) I tell the wife we should contact HGTV and have them do this place for the "Dream House" series as those always seem to get out of control in the cost area and run into every kind of conflict possible while being built. hehehe Hopefully, I am kidding about that, but she can rest assured that this will be *my* last move.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

We have a beautiful peice of property with a year round creek a high bank and a low bank isolated with a seasonal salmon run and old growth trees... It has been paid off for years I have always wanted a couple of small shed style buildings with maybe a small metal silo or grain bin for a bathroom connected by a wide hall maybe a outdoor wood furnace connected to all of them and connected to a greenhouse. The vision is in my head selling it to my husband is the tough part...


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

ronron said:


> We have a beautiful peice of property with a year round creek a high bank and a low bank isolated with a seasonal salmon run and old growth trees... It has been paid off for years I have always wanted a couple of small shed style buildings with maybe a small metal silo or grain bin for a bathroom connected by a wide hall maybe a outdoor wood furnace connected to all of them and connected to a greenhouse. The vision is in my head *selling it to my husband is the tough part.*..


As I like to fish, that salmon stream sounds awesome to me, but I did get the wife to concede me building a good-sized pond as a trade-off for no other water access or "real fishing" in close proximity. (Tried to talk her into Michigan, near the lake, but she was a no-go on that. Seems she grew up in Ohio with "lake effect" and that is an impossible sale.  )

To convince the hubby, do what my wife did to me, brow-beat him into submission. :hammer:

Seriously, she has been wanting to move north for years, but I resisted and I finally gave in, so there is hope for you yet! :hysterical:


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

ah a large pond .. "cheap" geo thermal pond loops ..


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

sticky_burr said:


> ah a large pond .. "cheap" geo thermal pond loops ..


Yep, that is what I am selling it as, an adjunct to the geo-thermal heating / cooling system. She suspects the real reason for it, though, which is my place to fish.  

BTW, told her that on a private pond, I can even fish "Kentucky Style" if the fish ain't biting, that is, use dynamite and stun the suckers to the surface and collect 'em off the surface with a net. hehehe :banana02: OK OK OK, so I will definitely not do that, but she is not all that sure I won't.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> Christopher - the blue version is what I saw when I bought the plan. The board/batten photo was added since 2005.
> 
> Do you have your plans yet? And land? And you are planning to take lots of photos and post here - aren't you!? !


Can I borrow yours??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Only if I get to drive up and watch you build it and learn....


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I love that website. DH and I just built our house. It is a 1 1/2 story home built on a slab with in floor heat. We sprayfoamed between the 2 floors (the 2nd story has electric baseboard heat) so that we can put an insulated door at the top of the steps and not have to heat it once all the kids move out. The main floor is about 1300 sq feet has a large living / dining kitchen area, 2 pantries, a 1/2 bath, laundry, mud room and master suite. The master suite is a large bedroom area, walk-in closet, bathroom and office / sitting room. We have pocket doors in the master suite so that if we have company after the kids leave and the upstairs is closed off, the office / sitting room can be used for a spare bedroom without feeling like they are imposing on our master suite.
Eventually we want geothermal heat and a woodstove, but the budget is too tight right now. 
I am very happy with it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MNGardner - I really like your version of planning ahead. I think most of us that have been adults for awhile, might have to consider similar plan if we have a 2nd story or 1/2 2nd story.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Are they PDF? 

If not, would you be willing to mail them to me, Ill paypal you the post, And Ill mail them back to ya pretty quickly.


-Chris


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hard Copy.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

What we want and what we need are two different things but here's the happy medium I'll be working on soon. 









Although it might start out like this and be upgraded sometime after we've saved some money. 









That's a bedroom door outline in the second pic. The stairs will be somewhere inside naturally. That's a solar water collector out in back of the greenhouse. Those pipes on either side are for rainwater collection and will lead to a tank/cistern in the basement. The squirrel attic vent/fan on the top one would be mounted on a box that comes out the end of the building. One at each end. Kind of a steep roof to try and go through for that plus I'm thinking for winter I could pull up a trap door that would close the vent off to the attic. It would then be open at the bottom. Both these houses are approx 22' wide on the end shown. The basement door might not necessarily go there. The property has a SW elevation so that's going to be the higher earth end depending on whether or not I build it N/S or angle it to NE/SW a bit. I'll have a couple of years to do site research though. BTW N/NE would be to the right on the drawings.

Of course we still have to get to the property before even thinking about the above. We'll be leaving in early April and will really be starting out in a 5th wheel when we get there. I'm going to build an oversized roof over the 5th wheel asap and then build a room under the bigger part of the roof that won't have the 5th wheel under it. It will be our day room so we don't get cabin fever from four of us being in a camper. It will also be big enough, safe enough to put the wood stove in. It will eventually be a shop. It will be connected to the camper which will just become bedrooms. Will also be preparing a place to grow for the next year.
Then hopefully next year we'll be able to start on the foundation for one of the above. Then again, we might do fencing, chicken coop, goat shack and get the critters. 
So maybe the second year I'll be able to start on the real house but that'll give me time to gather stones. I'm hoping to not have to buy any. There's plenty in the Ozarks. Maybe I'll get lucky and there will be a huge layered chunk right where I end up wanting to put the house. Then again there could be one 50 feet under ground here I try to drill a well. We'll see.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

John - that is a neat house plan. I like your plan of action also. I hope you'll keep us updated on your progress.
I'm really interested in your RV with addition room - That sounds reasonable and thinking.

How many bedrooms and bath, etc in this proposed house you have drawn? And I may have missed it in reading, but the way the sun hits the roof - solar panels?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

All sound like great ideas!!!

I was going to go modular in approach untill I got convinced to refurbish the existing burnt farm house that is already on the property.


I was going to do 3-4 structures stick built...one as a bedroom, one as a big kitchen/dinning room and one as a entertainment room, connecting the kitchen building to the entertainment building with a covered sreened in porch between them to eat cook and hang out in durring the better months, about 20 foot between those building.

Then have a bedroom with a bathroom building...possibly 2 that was large enuff for a mini kitchen and a couch/desk and television in it.

My logic was I could sleep and function in the smaller bedroom quarters for the most part and use the other buildings as needed with very little disturbance from one to the next........could have a big loud movie going in the entertainment part and still be peaceful and quiet in the kitchen part and could have a movie going a big deal in the kitchen going and still have the bedroom building as quiet as can be for sleep or peaceful relaxation.

The modular approach has definate benifits and could be built in phases, such as the entertainement/ livingroom would have no water and could be as hot or cold as the outside temps and simply cooled or heated when needed and be built last.

There are so many pluses to having a giant kitchen/dinning room that is it`s own building its not funny..

I think I finally decided on 16 by 24 as the structures sizes...

Structure finished came out to about 8,000 dollars, thats everything including paint carpet windows etc.....

Structure with heat and cooling was about 8,800
Structure with heat/cooling and a bathroom was 9,800.

So I figured 10,000 per structure with the living room/entertainement room being cheaper and the kitchen costing a little more dependin on appliances.

This is of course build it yourself prices....


So for about 30,000 you could have a nice setup that would accomodate guests and be pretty nice and be built in phases as to not break the bank.

The way it stands now I am looking at spending around 20,000 on refurbishing the 2 bedroom 2 story farm house..better quit typing or I about half have myself talked back into the building it with the old modular plan.....no dirty remodeling of a burnt house....nice new concrete and fresh lumber.....hmm......now I have to go ponder if I really want to do a dirty remodel or not...... I should have never responded to this thread....now I am back to having both options on the table again......darn it.:runforhills:


Oh by the way those prices were with what I call heavy framing...2 by 6 walls and plenty of attic and wall insulation, I can`t remeber now if it was 5/8ths fire rock or 3/4 inch I had speced either.....might have been 3/4 on the walls and 5/8 on the ceilings...either way you get the point and a insulated concrete slab floor. Not a flimsy 2 by 4 walled tinder box.:gaptooth:

I am a carpenter after all, you would know I would have to go all out and build a very sturdy structure.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

lamoncha lover said:


> metal pole barn house. Huge front porch..used for passive solar and green house. here are a few pictures. It's a work in progress...is for sale but if it doesn't sell...guess I am "stuck " with it


 Lamoncha, where are you located in mid tn?


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> John - that is a neat house plan. I like your plan of action also. I hope you'll keep us updated on your progress.
> I'm really interested in your RV with addition room - That sounds reasonable and thinking.
> 
> How many bedrooms and bath, etc in this proposed house you have drawn? And I may have missed it in reading, but the way the sun hits the roof - solar panels?


We'll have at least two bdrms. Just one bath. It all depends on how much length we can afford but we can always add on later.
I really don't want to punch a bunch of holes in the roof and I want to be able to manually tilt the array for monthly or quarterly altitude adjustments and have them auto tracking for azimuth so they will be going on a steel pole(s) concreted into the ground. I like the A-frame style roof. Very indirect summer sun but plenty of area to be heated up by the sun in winter, plus I would have passive solar heaters on either end of the greenhouse and the hot air coming out the top could be vented down nice and low on the first floor as would warm greenhouse air. That way the basement can be nice and cool and dark for root cellar and cistern. It's all going to take time and will have to be done in stages. Once I get the basement walls up, I'll probably put a cheap roof over it and save up for/collect materials to go further up. 

Yeah, I'm talking a really big room against the camper like 15x30 or 20x24. Something I can do mechanic work on cars later but will be plenty big to be combo kitchen, living, homeschooling room all in one. The 5th wheel is 30' so a 30x30 roof with a room built under one half and the camper under other would be ideal.

Keep the camper roof shaded for the summer and keep snow off the roof in winter. It's an old one and campers tend to develop leaks anyway so it's best if it's covered. We lived in a camper for two years one time and don't want to do that again for any longer than we have to. The kids were toddlers then and didn't take up much room but they're bigger now. I may end up setting up a Murphy bed in the big room for DW and I or maybe even a small bdrm. That way the kids can have their own bdrms in the trailer. All depends on what kind of deals I can find on materials. We'll probably start out with just the roof and spend most of our time outdoors. Will need the big room by winter though. Stages, little at a time.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope everyone who is considering building a new home in a cool or cold climate will look into passive solar designs. 

They may cost a little more up front mostly for the windows and extra insulation but will pay back in a short amount of time.

Think natural lighting and reduced heating cost among some of the benefits.

I continue to see homes built without much consideration for what the sun can do for you 
in terms of heating a home and water and that bugs me.

Of course you need a decent southern exposure type home sight for it but that should be considered when purchasing property.

Remodeling existing homes for solar gain is an alternative to new construction.

Some plans from Build it Solar


----------



## dianaofthedunes (Sep 3, 2008)

I've loved looking at and hearing about everyone's ideas. Thanks so much for starting this thread. :clap:

DH and I are considering buying a home kit from Shelter-Kit. I've heard nothing but good things about them, and we don't feel that we are skilled enough to measure and cut all the lumber ourselves. Time is also a factor, since we both have full-time jobs. We like that is is post-and-beam construction as well. Nothing is set in stone yet, and we may just hire a local builder to put it up with standard stick framing. We're very much in the planning stages, though we think we have found the land we want.

Here is my blog post showing my floorplans and exterior inspirations: http://prairiebox.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-future-homestead-passive-solar-home.html

Any feedback is most welcome!


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Earth sheltered! Without a doubt!

Kathie


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We are in the process of building our passive solar, off grid house, foundation footings are in, slab floor with radiant tubing should be starting next month!!!! We modified this plan: http://www.sunplans.com/select/plan/__details/Canyon_View our goal is to be as self-sufficient as possible. We have modified this plan a lot with the help of a great architect. We added a screened porch on the entire East side, and put in a root cellar under that entire porch! The porch will also have a wood burning bake oven! Will look something like this:








Our house will not be small, but most of the lower level (extends under the great room which is different from the plans) will be used for crafts and hobbies such as DH "man cave" where he can use all his shop/wood working tools, and a room for me where I can make hard cider and possibly set up a loom. I've always wanted to learn to weave and use all the wool our sheep give each year!

We also have large families on each side, with aging parents. Our land is pretty remote, so we wanted plenty of room for visitors to stay with us. 

Heat will be all radiant, starting with a propane boiler and hope to add a wood gassification boiler in the future. Will have aprox 500 or more gallon hot water storage for heat too. Power will be solar with back-up propane generator/batteries. The grid is over 1 mile away, about 70k to bring the line to the house. 
Barn is built already, but very little fencing in yet.








This spring/summer will be doing lots of fencing!


----------



## iwannabeafarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

My wife's and my dream is to have a cob house. The reason is it is fairly straightforward, very inexpensive, and it can be made in non traditional designs.

(some examples at this site http://ilovecob.com/gallery/3733-2/P1010092.JPG)

One of the things I really want (at this particular second)is a 2 story curved wall filled with windows(think rounded bay window) with southern exposure and a black painted interior wall and screens on the inside of the windows so we can have a tropical aviary/garden with spiral staircases leading to a balcony but that is a long time away and I might change my mind again  Which is the real beauty of cob.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We're doing a 24x40 post and beam similar to a FirstDay Cape over a walk-out basement. One half of the basement will be the garage and the other will be "commercial" space for my online store. 
So only the main floor and the loft will be living space.

But truth be told, if we didn't already have the basement nearly in, I would make it _smaller_! 

We _seriously_ considered strawbale, too, but wood framing, even post and beam, is more conducive to a one-(wo)man operation. Strawbale requires a crew at a couple of key stages of construction, not to mention being more challenging so far as cabinetry, wiring, plumbing, etc. that we went P&B instead.

In addition to the obvious earth sheltering of the walkout basement, the upper part of the house is up against a steep hill on the north side. Ie, still protected. 
We're also going passive solar.


----------



## dianaofthedunes (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, *kabri*, what a gorgeous barn!! Is it pre-fab/kit? Or custom built?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

dianaofthedunes said:


> Wow, *kabri*, what a gorgeous barn!! Is it pre-fab/kit? Or custom built?


That's a barn? :shrug:

Holy carp....looks a lot nicer that many (most) homes!


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Diana, it's an &quot;Uncle Howards&quot; barn kit, our contractor built it for us. Everyone we know who has built barns all just look like boxes, some with a cupola stuck on top. We wanted something that would enhance the property value and that we would enjoy looking at every day. Also, all the center aisle posts are salvage timbers from an old warehouse that my family's company had torn down. We had to get them stucturaly graded before we could use them. Adds some history to a new building! The side you can see is for horses, the other side will be for sheep and goats once we find time to get the fencing up. A whole lot of sweat equity has already gone into this with more to come once the ground thaws and weather improves!


----------



## bugsbunny (Mar 15, 2011)

I like this one. I would make use of the "unexcavated" space and I would probably change around the floor plan a little. I like walk in closests and walk in pantries.


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

Mavors said:


> We are planning to build a 1 1/2 story timber frame with wrap around porch. I spent last October taking a timber frame workshop though Grand Oaks Timber Framing. Scott teaches a great workshop if anyone else is interested.
> 
> We are also planning a barn, garage and sugar shack.
> 
> ...


I took a course from Goshen Timberframes a few years ago. I intend to build a timberframe retirement home.


----------



## sweet potato (Mar 30, 2011)

I drew up plans for our dream house 3 years ago but we never got to build it. Since it now just me I still want to build my dream house, just make it a bit smaller. It will be completely off grid just as we had planned. This is one dream I will not give up on, its just going to take a bit longer to achieve it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sweet potato said:


> I drew up plans for our dream house 3 years ago but we never got to build it. Since it now just me I still want to build my dream house, just make it a bit smaller. It will be completely off grid just as we had planned. This is one dream I will not give up on, its just going to take a bit longer to achieve it.


Go for it! And I wish you every success.


----------

